# cooking with phosphates



## mike spearman

Im kinda new to BBQ and lately I have been seeing a lot of people adding phosphates to there meats and I was wondering what is phosphates and what does it do to the meat?


----------



## gary s

Hello Mike, welcome to the forum, There are probably as many people that say adding phosphates doesn't hurt a thing and isn't bad for you as there are that go the other way. Most of the time it is to enhance flavors You can Google it and come to your own conclusion. Personally I don't,

if you start with good meat and smoke it properly you don't anything to enhance the flavors. Just my 2 cents worth.

Gary S


----------



## daveomak

He Mike, morning.....    I have used Ames Phos when making "Slim Jims" and it does make a difference....  Moist, fresh tasting meat....  Ames Phos is a copyright/patented or something like that product that works....    read up on it below...

http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx


----------



## mike spearman

Thanks for the reply man, so you are saying that phosphates just enhancement the meat to make it more meaty or tender? Also does that mean it is like injecting a beef brisket with a beef bouillon cube? I google it and a bunch of doctor BS popped up that did not help. 

thanks, mike


----------



## daveomak

Mike, morning.....   Did you click on the link and read it.....   here it is......   as far a doctor stuff, using the recommended amount I can't see any problem...



 AmesPhos improves texture, maintains that fresh-made taste, and reduces bacteria. 

 Phosphates are used in a wide range of processed meat, poultry and seafood in which they perform several functions. Phosphates improve the retention of natural fluids in the animal muscle that would otherwise be lost in the aging, cooking or freezing process. They also act as protein solubilizers to aid in binding processed meats. Their presence results in improved texture, flavor and color. 

 Due to a unique instantizing process and the combination of short and long chain phosphates, AmesPhos will dissolve completely at temperatures as low as 20 F and in the presence of salt. Additionally, AmesPhos will dissolve completely in hard water and will not cause phosphate precipitation. 

 Specifications: 
 Combination of: Sodium Tripolyphosphate; Sodium Pyrophosphate and Sodium Hexametaphosphate 
 Appearance: White granular powder 

 Advantages: 
•Improved cooked flavor. 
•Reduced loss of meat fluids. 
•Increased tenderness and juiciness 
•Improved firmer texture
•Better and faster color development 
Suggested usage levels: 
*One third to one half of one percent (0.3 to 0.5%) of the finished product weight.*


----------

